# Where are you from?



## OK_Nova (May 19, 2006)

Hey, I was just wondering where all of the youth archers on here are from. I'm from Oklahoma, how about you?


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Western new york...about 10 minutes from niagara falls...and about 30 minutes from buffalo


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

Québec!
Yeah that's the province where I live ^^


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i am from maui hawaii :darkbeer:


----------



## OK_Nova (May 19, 2006)

kwl, archers from all over.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

New York up by the Canadian border.


----------



## TRshooter400 (Nov 5, 2005)

*yeah i'm from there*

southern Louisiana, close to New Orleans


----------



## Taylen (Jun 7, 2006)

denver colorado home of the rocky mountains.


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

sydney NSW australia


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

Alaska only the best place ever


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

Leeds in england wrere all the rain and wind is at  :darkbeer:


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

way, WAY out in the country in richmond, ky!!! right by the ky river.


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

In The Pas Manitoba you can hear the trappers callin' .
lol yup canada is great :shade:


----------



## IBDBOSS (Jul 27, 2004)

Utah! Crappy laws, decent huntin'


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm from Seattle Wa. home of the Seahawks!!:banana:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Kinston Alabama, (southern alabama):thumbs_up


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Wisconsin "deer Haven"


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

NY...


Near Albany...


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

About 20 min. for Pittsburgh. Here we go steelers.


----------



## Huntin Boy (Jun 12, 2006)

hey im from central Illinois


----------



## myrons nephew (Feb 23, 2006)

Centrel Wisconsin


----------



## bowkid619 (Jun 17, 2006)

ny...like 15 minutes from albany


----------



## deerdropper2005 (Jun 10, 2005)

Saskatchewan, Canada not many of you live any were near here


----------



## tanman36 (Jun 15, 2006)

Central California. Good hunting year round. Wild Hogs and Blacktail


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

mercer missouri...about 300 500 people..


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

a little town called Port Orchard in Wa state about an hour drive from seattle


----------



## Wolfgirl (Jun 19, 2006)

*Where Am I From?*

I'm from North Carolina! Hi from the Tar Heel State!


----------



## solstice (Apr 2, 2006)

Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## cory691989 (May 13, 2006)

portage wisconsin and were are the warriors


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

girlarchery said:


> I'm from Seattle Wa. home of the Seahawks!!:banana:



GO HAWKS!!!!


----------



## Erik (Sep 17, 2005)

Im from Minnesota. 


Erik


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

Wisc to the onsin haha


----------



## cory691989 (May 13, 2006)

what?


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

um wisconsin haha?? bad joke? haha sry:embara:


----------



## cory691989 (May 13, 2006)

its all good so how old are you


----------



## SmashtheXring (Feb 25, 2006)

MAINE :tongue: about Forty Five Minutes from portland.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

hunker Pa


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Imperial Beach, California.


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

Voorhees New Jersey...about 15 mins from Philadelphia Pa.


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

Delaware, but were moving to Virginia soon.


----------



## J-Dunlap (Feb 26, 2006)

oklahoma


----------



## archery finatic (Mar 24, 2006)

im form the graet state of nevada yeha i dont know if that is really sumthin to be happy about but i call it home

SHOOT
bows martin quest NO SIGHTS (INSTINCTIVE
whitetail classic DEFINITELY NO SIGHTS (INSTINCTIVE)
old fred bear its gold (INSTINCTIVE)
bow tech pro 38 OLD CHEAP 4 PIN SIGHT
long bow 
old ben pearson fiberglass recurve
ARROWS
aluminum 2514 32"
320 8.8 gpi
RELEASE
a cheap cobra release
:wink:


----------



## Cody H. (Jul 7, 2005)

Nebraska


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

i live in louisville ky


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

smyth county VA


----------



## bowhunter1219 (Jul 4, 2006)

Delaware


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

I live in ireland


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

ohio in a small town of about 300 to 450


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Flathead Valley - Kalispell*

MONTANA! Critters of all size and shape...from gophers to Moose to shoot. There aren't many animals that aren't here. You just never know what you will see out in the woods. Cougars, Wolves and Griz are the most nerve-wracking to me.
Come visit...seems like everyone else does...
Tom


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

remus, Michigan home of the warriors


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

*michigan*

Remus, Michigan home of the warriors............ha im new guys wuts up?


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

west bend Wisconsin


----------

